# How do you get the patients into the ambulance?



## AmbuLift (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd like to find out how you all move the patients into the ambulance *if the patient can not walk on their own*


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jan 22, 2012)

Usually on the cot, but if its an extremely BLS call and the patient would like to walk, they just get on through the side door.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 22, 2012)

Generally a heroic, slow motion fireman carry does it. 

If all else fails, then I guess we use the cot.


----------



## AmbuLift (Jan 22, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> Usually on the cot, but if its an extremely BLS call and the patient would like to walk, they just get on through the side door.



Thanks - but how does the cot get into the vehicle - do you push it in?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 22, 2012)

Fire department.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 22, 2012)

Using the ABC's    airway, breathing, can you walk to the rig.

We use ferno by muscle power. Where I used to work and everywhere I did ride time used the stryker power cots.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 22, 2012)

Firefighters...work great!!!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 22, 2012)

AmbuLift said:


> Thanks - but how does the cot get into the vehicle - do you push it in?



No. You throw it.


----------



## AmbuLift (Jan 22, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> No. You throw it.



One word - balloons.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow we have some rude posters here.  Lift and push or push button then push.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2012)

Fire is technacially allowed to be at the controls of the gurney. 

I have no problem loading the gurney in by muscle power. If the patient is heavy then myself and the medic will lift the gurney and fire will raise the bottom for us.


----------



## Remeber343 (Jan 22, 2012)

I want the power loader  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuwx3VAK7EE

/drool


----------



## Aidey (Jan 22, 2012)

Levitation.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jan 22, 2012)

Mechanical no hydraulics or anything.

If the patient is like mental health or other minor ailment walk them up onto the ambulance. No everyone needs to be stretchered on, or on the stretcher during transport. Some people eve request to sit up in the seat instead.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2012)

Lift and push. 

For the heavy ones I wish we had the automatic ones.

But for others It really doesnt matter.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 22, 2012)

Magic


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jan 22, 2012)

AmbuLift said:


> Thanks - but how does the cot get into the vehicle - do you push it in?



No our cots are powered by gerbils in little wheels.

Seriously though, we have mechanical cots that have a couple of buttons to raise/lower the wheels.  Requires very little strength on our part.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 22, 2012)

What the OP has to realize is that some random engineering school student, budding entrepreneur, or the like comes to this board once a month asking the same question, hoping to come up with a better way, then never comes back once they get the input.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2012)

I still like Linuss's original answer.

We use stryker power pros. Catch the catch bar on the head of the cot, lift the foot end, press the - button, slide it in then lock it into place.

If they are fat two point it, of they are really fat call for the barbaric unit and use the cool ramps and winch


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jan 23, 2012)

We have fernos, so we just push it in.  The landing gear retracts as it comes in.  We generally run 3 man crews but even with two guys there is almost never a patient too heavy to get into the truck this way.  The limiting step is usually getting the pt onto the cot.  Most of them can stand to some degree so we support their weight and pivot them into the stretcher-chair.  If they are too big and can't stand and are lying on the ground, we can put the stretcher all the way to the ground and kinda just roll them onto it or a backboard while we wait for our engine to get there to help.

I dislike the stryker power cots.  They are good for IFT, but in the field, they are more trouble than they are worth.  First you have to support the weight while the landing gear retracts.  Second, in the field, they can't go to chair mode so pivitoting someone is out of the question. Third, when all the way down, they are still about 6-9 inches off the ground so someone on the ground still needs to be lifted that high. And 4th, when you are in rough terrain, you gotta pick up the cot, and with all of that gear on it it adds at elast 75 lbs if not more.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jan 23, 2012)

is this a real post?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2012)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> is this a real post?



Yes, albeit one with an ulterior motive.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you lower the gurney all the way? then put them on? or do you lower it half way and lift them to the gurney?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> We have fernos, so we just push it in.  The landing gear retracts as it comes in.  We generally run 3 man crews but even with two guys there is almost never a patient too heavy to get into the truck this way.  The limiting step is usually getting the pt onto the cot.  Most of them can stand to some degree so we support their weight and pivot them into the stretcher-chair.  If they are too big and can't stand and are lying on the ground, we can put the stretcher all the way to the ground and kinda just roll them onto it or a backboard while we wait for our engine to get there to help.
> 
> I dislike the stryker power cots.  They are good for IFT, but in the field, they are more trouble than they are worth.  First you have to support the weight while the landing gear retracts.  Second, in the field, they can't go to chair mode so pivitoting someone is out of the question. Third, when all the way down, they are still about 6-9 inches off the ground so someone on the ground still needs to be lifted that high. And 4th, when you are in rough terrain, you gotta pick up the cot, and with all of that gear on it it adds at elast 75 lbs if not more.


This...
plus the added consideration that anything mechanical can fail, and will always do so at the most inopportune time.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 23, 2012)

Getting the patient into the ambulance is the easy part.  Getting the patient onto the stretcher, and getting the stretcher from the house to the ambulance is often the more complicated bit.


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2012)

EMSLaw said:


> Getting the patient into the ambulance is the easy part.  Getting the patient onto the stretcher, and getting the stretcher from the house to the ambulance is often the more complicated bit.




What about a device similar to the Hovermat, but it inflates to a higher level allowing you to slide the patient to the gurney, similar to a bed.  (Or airbed)

Oh, it seems they have this already: http://www.hovermatt.com/hoverJack


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2012)

exodus said:


> What about a device similar to the Hovermat, but it inflates to a higher level allowing you to slide the patient to the gurney, similar to a bed.  (Or airbed)
> 
> Oh, it seems they have this already: http://www.hovermatt.com/hoverJack



I thought that device was called firefighters.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I dislike the stryker power cots.  They are good for IFT, but in the field, they are more trouble than they are worth.  First you have to support the weight while the landing gear retracts.  Second, in the field, they can't go to chair mode so pivitoting someone is out of the question. Third, when all the way down, they are still about 6-9 inches off the ground so someone on the ground still needs to be lifted that high. And 4th, when you are in rough terrain, you gotta pick up the cot, and with all of that gear on it it adds at elast 75 lbs if not more.





1. Ever heard of a fast drop on a power pro? Trick of the trade  not much help for on the way in but your partner can help the cot out on the way up and it's as quick as any other cot I've seen. 

2. Why can't you pivot them? Just one extra step...pivot them so they are perpendicular to the gurney.

3. Fine I won't argue with that but I'm spoiled with scoop stretchers and fire crews on any priority call or possible bariatric call 

4. What cot don't you have to carry over rough terrain? If it really is that heavy use a scoop or board and carry the pt across the terrain to the cot.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I feel like it works just fine for 911.


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 1. Ever heard of a fast drop on a power pro? Trick of the trade  not much help for on the way in but your partner can help the cot out on the way up and it's as quick as any other cot I've seen.
> 
> 2. Why can't you pivot them? Just one extra step...pivot them so they are perpendicular to the gurney.
> 
> ...



What's this fast drop you speak of?


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 23, 2012)

exodus said:


> What's this fast drop you speak of?



If you're taking the cot out of the ambulance, it's faster to pull the manual release and have your partner step on the bottom rail when it's almost all the way down, rather than to press the + button the whole way.  

Even if that's not what he's talking about, it's helpful.


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2012)

EMSLaw said:


> If you're taking the cot out of the ambulance, it's faster to pull the manual release and have your partner step on the bottom rail when it's almost all the way down, rather than to press the + button the whole way.
> 
> Even if that's not what he's talking about, it's helpful.



We have a gurney that won't even hold weight unless you prime it with the + button -.-


----------



## epipusher (Jan 23, 2012)

Our service tested the power cots and not a single person liked it.


----------



## AmbuLift (Jan 23, 2012)

epipusher said:


> Our service tested the power cots and not a single person liked it.



Was the problem that the patient still had to be moved *onto* the cot?


----------



## AmbuLift (Jan 23, 2012)

...


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2012)

AmbuLift said:


> Was the problem that the patient still had to be moved *onto* the cot?



I have several concerns with the product you're advertising.

One: The cable looks very dangerous. It is bent in all sorts of ways instead of just one, weakening it very much.  The cable snap, and it's bye bye head or whatever it hits?

Two: Why would you wheel the patient up on a chair, when the gurney can be pulled up?  Puts unnecessary stress and strain on the patient and crew.

Three: The ramps look very steep and I can see a patient sliding off the gurney very easily.

Four: There's no fail safe, if the cable snaps while the gurney is being pulled up, it's going to roll away and injure the patient and probably the emt's it will mow over.


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2012)

Honestly, the mac lift looks the safest.


----------



## Angelaconme (Jan 23, 2012)

from the place where i serve is well equiped, but ofcourse needs human assistance...depends on cases and services or scenery, anyway here in europe we are trying our best to give eccellence service in health...we know our main competence, to protect the patient, to protect the other involve people in the place of scene, and to protect ourselves.


----------



## AmbuLift (Jan 23, 2012)

exodus said:


> I have several concerns with the product you're advertising.
> 
> One: The cable looks very dangerous. It is bent in all sorts of ways instead of just one, weakening it very much.  The cable snap, and it's bye bye head or whatever it hits?



Dear Exodus, thank you for the feedback. Please allow me to address your points.

The cable is guaranteed by the manufacturer to 3,000 Lbs. Realistic weight of a patient that EMTs would have to move before calling the Fire Department is 300-400 Lbs. Therefore we are operating with the cable margin of safety of 8x-10x.  



> Two: Why would you wheel the patient up on a chair, when the gurney can be pulled up?  Puts unnecessary stress and strain on the patient and crew.



This is a key point. While you can use a gurney to move the patient, you must first *lift the patient onto the gurney*. Most of the time the patient has to be first put on a chair (in their house or apartment - since gurneys can't move on stairs). Then the chair is wheeled out to the ambulance and the patient is lifted from the chair to the cot. That's when EMT injuries frequently take place (owing to the unnatural position of the spine during the 90 degree turn required). 
Having the ability to move the patient with a chair into the ambulance and then using the mechanical power to lift him onto the cot is the key difference. 



> Three: The ramps look very steep and I can see a patient sliding off the gurney very easily.



The patient *must* be fixed to the gurney with straps ensuring that this can not happen. This is a NYC EMT regulation (once an ambulance rolled over, this prevented injury to the patient).




> Four: There's no fail safe, if the cable snaps while the gurney is being pulled up, it's going to roll away and injure the patient and probably the emt's it will mow over.



Pleas see my comment re cable strength above. Ultimately *all* devices have the potential to fail - key is ensuring that you have sufficient margin of safety in place to make sure it doesn't happen.

Again - I very much thank you for your comments; primarily it's the dialogue that I would like to foster.


----------



## Archymomma (Jan 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I still like Linuss's original answer.
> 
> We use stryker power pros. Catch the catch bar on the head of the cot, lift the foot end, press the - button, slide it in then lock it into place.
> 
> If they are fat two point it, of they are really fat call for the barbaric unit and use the cool ramps and winch



ditto.


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2012)

In the video I noticed the cable kinking multiple times and the emt attempting to fix it. I would be simply worried about the kink causing unseen damage to the cable and snapping.

It's a good idea, but I think a nylon type strap would be safer (Similar to the ropes here: at the bottom -or straps- http://www.yatesgear.com/rescue/tactical/ropes/index.htm) Much safer if it does break. And as far as a fail safe, I'm talking like flaps that pop up on the ramp as the wheels go up to stop it from rolling away, think a roller coaster being pulled up the first hill.
Like I said, it looks good, I'm just afraid of the safety aspect of it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 23, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> First you have to support the weight while the landing gear retracts.


  Have to do that with the non-power Strykers, too.



> Second, in the field, they can't go to chair mode so pivitoting someone is out of the question.


  If they can sit, put them on a stair chair out to the stretcher.  If they can't sit, they don't need to be put in chair mode in the first place.  



> Third, when all the way down, they are still about 6-9 inches off the ground so someone on the ground still needs to be lifted that high.


  Going to have to lift them anyhow, whether the stretcher goes flat to the ground or not.  



> And 4th, when you are in rough terrain, you gotta pick up the cot, and with all of that gear on it it adds at elast 75 lbs if not more.



Doing a year of rural EMS with power stretchers, that really was never an issue.  If the terrain was rough enough to preclude strether, we had backboards.  Otherwise, you roll it and go with the bumps.





exodus said:


> What about a device similar to the Hovermat, but it inflates to a higher level allowing you to slide the patient to the gurney, similar to a bed.  (Or airbed)
> 
> Oh, it seems they have this already: http://www.hovermatt.com/hoverJack




My agency has a couple matts / jacks, I've used the matt once and it really does make it much easier to move the fat people around like they actually weighed 500 less pounds.  The jacks apparently work pretty well too.


----------



## Ramis46 (Jan 23, 2012)

I know there are alot of people that love the power cots, we personally don't have one at our service. What i have heard about them is that people like them. I can't get on board with that, it adds 40-80 extra pounds to your cot. Now for inter-facility transports that is OK, your not doing any of the lifting, so moving in to the ambulance would be great, However, anyone who is/has worked in the field knows that pts are getting heavier, and they don't all move very good when we need to go get them. so now you are having to use a Stair Chair to get them to your cot. That means your moving your Pt 2-3 times, thats not ergonomical. (this is just my opinion on the power cots).


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> This...
> plus the added consideration that anything mechanical can fail, and will always do so at the most inopportune time.



Does my back count as mechanical? Cause that can fail at any time too...



Ramis46 said:


> I know there are alot of people that love the power cots, we personally don't have one at our service. What i have heard about them is that people like them. I can't get on board with that, it adds 40-80 extra pounds to your cot. Now for inter-facility transports that is OK, your not doing any of the lifting, so moving in to the ambulance would be great, However, anyone who is/has worked in the field knows that pts are getting heavier, and they don't all move very good when we need to go get them. so now you are having to use a Stair Chair to get them to your cot. That means your moving your Pt 2-3 times, thats not ergonomical. (this is just my opinion on the power cots).



I don't understand how the type of cot affects whether or not the patient gets stairchaired to the cot. The stair chair gets used if the cot would have to be lifted anywhere, regardless of how heavy the cot is (or is not). I have a manual stretcher now and I still refuse to carry it up more than two steps unless I absolutely must.



WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I dislike the stryker power cots.  They are good for IFT, but in the field, they are more trouble than they are worth.  First you have to support the weight while the landing gear retracts.  Second, in the field, they can't go to chair mode so pivitoting someone is out of the question. Third, when all the way down, they are still about 6-9 inches off the ground so someone on the ground still needs to be lifted that high. And 4th, when you are in rough terrain, you gotta pick up the cot, and with all of that gear on it it adds at elast 75 lbs if not more.



I don't get this whole "power cots work fine for IFT but now 'in the field'" thing. It's not like IFT patients levitate onto the stretcher, they go on the same way as "the streets." My manual stretcher doesn't have the chair feature, it doesn't lower to 0" inches of the ground, and is still heavy as hell to carry over anything significant. The cot is not the only patient transfer device, pick the most effective one.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 23, 2012)

Spent 6 years using power cots for 911 and simply can't say I ever saw the issues described here (yes, I know n=1). This was both the rural and urban setting. The extra weight is offset by the ability to double lift into the truck, and you really shouldn't be carrying your stretcher up and down stairs anyway.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Does my back count as mechanical? Cause that can fail at any time too...


Yep, it does and it can.  That's why it's important to get as much lifting assistance as you need.




Tigger said:


> I don't understand how the type of cot affects whether or not the patient gets stairchaired to the cot. The stair chair gets used if the cot would have to be lifted anywhere, regardless of how heavy the cot is (or is not). I have a manual stretcher now and I still refuse to carry it up more than two steps unless I absolutely must.
> 
> I don't get this whole "power cots work fine for IFT but now 'in the field'" thing. It's not like IFT patients levitate onto the stretcher, they go on the same way as "the streets."


Except you don't find many of your IFT patients wedged between the toilet and the bathtub, or laying out in the middle of a field.



Tigger said:


> My manual stretcher doesn't have the chair feature, it doesn't lower to 0" inches of the ground, and is still heavy as hell to carry over anything significant.* The cot is not the only patient transfer device, pick the most effective one.*


Words to live by there.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Except you don't find many of your IFT patients wedged between the toilet and the bathtub, or laying out in the middle of a field.



Very true, but I (and I hope others, for the sake of their body's) have no intention of carrying a cot of any variety out into a field or bringing it into a bathroom.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2012)

exodus said:


> What's this fast drop you speak of?



Press the + while also grabbing the manual release it drops the gear faster but the hydraulics still somewhat control it so they don't just slam down into place. Then release the manual handle *then* the plus button. If you release them in the wrong order the gear won't lock into place.

Mess around with it with an empty gurney before you try it with a pt, I won't be the one responsible for you dropping a pt or hurting yourself


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Spent 6 years using power cots for 911 and simply can't say I ever saw the issues described here (yes, I know n=1). This was both the rural and urban setting. The extra weight is offset by the ability to double lift into the truck, and you really shouldn't be carrying your stretcher up and down stairs anyway.



Agreed, so make it n=2 :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Except you don't find many of your IFT patients wedged between the toilet and the bathtub, or laying out in the middle of a field.



True but in either of those situations it doesn't matter if you have a manual or a power cot, you won't be able to get either close to the patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Press the + while also grabbing the manual release it drops the gear faster but the hydraulics still somewhat control it so they don't just slam down into place. Then release the manual handle *then* the plus button. If you release them in the wrong order the gear won't lock into place.
> 
> Mess around with it with an empty gurney before you try it with a pt, I won't be the one responsible for you dropping a pt or hurting yourself



I've tried that before and it doesn't seem to lower the wheels any faster. The thing that it does do is it allows the gurney to be at the right height to unlock it from the safety bar.


----------



## Ramis46 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I don't understand how the type of cot affects whether or not the patient gets stairchaired to the cot. The stair chair gets used if the cot would have to be lifted anywhere, regardless of how heavy the cot is (or is not). I have a manual stretcher now and I still refuse to carry it up more than two steps unless I absolutely must.



At our service we take the cot as close to the Pt as possible. We stair chair when we have too. Think about it like this; Using the cot to lift a Pt is the safest lift you will have (Handles, a partner, good lifting technique). So if you get the cot close you can you can (if you have to) lift/move your pt to the cot. Once on the cot you will wheel the pt to the ambulance. That being said if there are multiple steps, then use the Stairchair. Now with only using the stairchair, you need to lift the Pt on to the chair (hopefully the will be able to stand on to it for you but we all know most people, and for the most part we muscle them around). Now either you or your partner will be bending over adjusting the chair as you go to get around cornor, trying not to break all the nic-nac's in peoples homes. Then you are at the stairs which now the stair chair is great. Then Once again we are going to lift/move the pt on to the cot, and usually this lift is a fireman's lift or something along those lines. Now they are on the cot and can be moved to the ambulance. 

All I'm saying is, is that I prefer the non power cot with no extra weight becuase at our service we utilize the cot more.


----------



## bw2529 (Jan 24, 2012)

We are lucky enough to have both the newer style stair chair (with tracks) and a power stretcher. I've done the stretcher down stairs and it is not fun, would much prefer using the stair chair when possible. Obviously it won't be in all cases. If we have to backboard or scoop stretcher and carry someone for any significant distance I'm probably going to call for a lift assist from the VFD.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 24, 2012)

SO many great wisecracks to this thread's title!......


I was "pre-powered" era. In fact, our litters had a catch release on the passenger's left side as well as at the foot, and not at the head.

So..."Brute force"?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep, it does and it can.  That's why it's important to get as much lifting assistance as you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And for the rare times you do find them between the toilet and wall, you let the SNF staff get them out per their fall protocol. 

We have power stretchers. I have never had a problem with them. Even when we had the fernos they never went all the way to the ground, there was still a few inches. You still have to support the weight with the manuals but with the power ones you can two point it.

I stand and pivot patients every shift with no problem. Even the biggens. 

The main problem with the power ones is if your battery dies and your employers are too retarded to give the trucks a charger and make them charge at the station. They are a bee then, especially fighting the hydraulics lifting the wheels. 

I find those who don't like the power stretchers are ones who don't like anything new


----------



## Sasha (Jan 24, 2012)

We also have hover mats for bari calls. I don't like them simply because my employer seems to think they take the place of a lift assist on a bari call. Our bari stretcher is manual and the real problem is getting the stretcher up and into the truck.

If they were used as an adjunct to the lift assist instead of in place of, I would love them


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2012)

Ramis46 said:


> At our service we take the cot as close to the Pt as possible. We stair chair when we have too. Think about it like this; Using the cot to lift a Pt is the safest lift you will have (Handles, a partner, good lifting technique). So if you get the cot close you can you can (if you have to) lift/move your pt to the cot. Once on the cot you will wheel the pt to the ambulance. That being said if there are multiple steps, then use the Stairchair. Now with only using the stairchair, you need to lift the Pt on to the chair (hopefully the will be able to stand on to it for you but we all know most people, and for the most part we muscle them around). Now either you or your partner will be bending over adjusting the chair as you go to get around cornor, trying not to break all the nic-nac's in peoples homes. Then you are at the stairs which now the stair chair is great. Then Once again we are going to lift/move the pt on to the cot, and usually this lift is a fireman's lift or something along those lines. Now they are on the cot and can be moved to the ambulance.
> 
> All I'm saying is, is that I prefer the non power cot with no extra weight becuase at our service we utilize the cot more.



If the house is congested enough to make maneuvering the stairchair difficult, the cot is not even going to fit into the house. I don't use the stairchair unless a) there are more than two stairs and b) the cot won't fit. Any other time I just wheel the cot in, and in that case the cot could way 500 pounds and it wouldn't make a difference since I'm not carrying it around.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> We also have hover mats for bari calls. I don't like them simply because my employer seems to think they take the place of a lift assist on a bari call. Our bari stretcher is manual and the real problem is getting the stretcher up and into the truck.
> 
> If they were used as an adjunct to the lift assist instead of in place of, I would love them



One of my partner's refuses to use the hover mat because "we won't be able to use them on the street." Arggh no $h!t we won't, but I doubt the patient will be found in a hospital bed either!

Our bari stretcher is manual as well yet the new rule is that patient contact must be made before requesting a lift assist. What do they excpect, that the obese person is not going to be heavy? Apparently some crews have been able to muscle 350 pounders in alone, so now we all have to "try." I think those crews should be talked to and not the ones calling for lift assists "prematurely" cause they're the ones that are going to get hurt, while the rest of us wait for 40 minutes for another truck.


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 24, 2012)

We just use the standard cot for our ambulances, both ALS and BLS.. our cabs have a lift for wheelchair patients though.


----------



## downunderwunda (Jan 24, 2012)

Always follow your ABC's. 

Ambulate Before Carrying......


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2012)

We use the mega mover for our heavy patients or the fire departments "carry all". Everyone calls these whale movers. They are just heavy duty tarps with 4-8 handles on them. We run on 2 males often that weigh over 350lbs. Our gurneys hold up to 660lbs. So we are like UPS "if it fits it ships". Our Bari unit could take up to 2 hours to get to us. 

On one of the guys who weighs 378lbs (last weigh in) we easily loaded him into the ambulance with a manual gurney with no lift assist. We did a dual person lift and had the patients family member move the wheels up to the frame. 

We have a lift test in order to start working where we have to lift 150lbs from the ground and place it on a box that is the height of the gurneys. So each person should be able to safely lift 150lbs at a minimum (hence why staying fit should be mandatory).


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> We use the mega mover for our heavy patients or the fire departments "carry all". Everyone calls these whale movers. They are just heavy duty tarps with 4-8 handles on them. We run on 2 males often that weigh over 350lbs. Our gurneys hold up to 660lbs. So we are like UPS "if it fits it ships". Our Bari unit could take up to 2 hours to get to us.
> 
> On one of the guys who weighs 378lbs (last weigh in) we easily loaded him into the ambulance with a manual gurney with no lift assist. We did a dual person lift and had the patients family member move the wheels up to the frame.
> 
> We have a lift test in order to start working where we have to lift 150lbs from the ground and place it on a box that is the height of the gurneys. So each person should be able to safely lift 150lbs at a minimum (hence why staying fit should be mandatory).



Haha I like the "if it fits it ships" line, though isn't that the post office? For non-emergent patients I'll wait for the bari stretcher, if the patient needs to go to the hospital now and ways less than 700 pounds then we'll strap the "fat corset" on them and break out the extra 9' straps in the c-spine bag.


----------



## Artst10 (Jan 24, 2012)

We use Stryker One and a half man stretchers. Still requires muscle and technique to lift and get the stretcher in, as gently as possible.


----------



## AmbuLift (Jan 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> In the video I noticed the cable kinking multiple times and the emt attempting to fix it. I would be simply worried about the kink causing unseen damage to the cable and snapping.
> 
> It's a good idea, but I think a nylon type strap would be safer (Similar to the ropes here: at the bottom -or straps- http://www.yatesgear.com/rescue/tactical/ropes/index.htm) Much safer if it does break. And as far as a fail safe, I'm talking like flaps that pop up on the ramp as the wheels go up to stop it from rolling away, think a roller coaster being pulled up the first hill.
> Like I said, it looks good, I'm just afraid of the safety aspect of it.



Thank you for the feedback. We have actually been considering moving to a nylon strap instead of a steel cable and have now made the switch.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 27, 2012)

We just lift people, it takes two people and if they know what they are doing (especially with the stryker pros), everything is done right. Unless we get called for a bariatric rig. If they are manatee sized, we'll use the ramp & winch system. If not, it's easier to call the fire department and put them on the bariatric stretcher. 

I've seen those power load things and the problem I see with it is that if it breaks, your rig is down. Sure if it loses power, there is a backup battery, but say the hydraulics or something malfunctions. It's a worst case scenario, but now your ambulance has to go out for repairs.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 27, 2012)

*stretcher envy*

we have ancient vietnam war era metal stretchers. I am SO envious of depts with awesome Strykers. 

We use the big LBS for large folks, and lots of muscle. I'm grateful that most of our Medics are also burley ff's.


----------

